# Fabrikverk***-heute.



## tja (1 März 2006)

ch habe mich gerade bei Fabrikverk***-heute angemeldet, einen tag kostenlos, sah alles kostenlos aus - doch danach gibt es ein 24-monatiges Abo, das pro Monat 7 Euro kostet. Betrieben wird die Seite von der S.  GBR. 
Für alle die, die ebenfalls darauf reingefallen sind: §3 Absatz 3!! Das Abo tritt nach diesem Passus nach Ende des "heutigen Tages" in Kraft, also immer erst Morgen, egal welchen Tag wir schreiben. Das kann man natürlich als mißverständlich interpretieren, doch nach BGB wird immer zu gunsten desjenigen interpretiert, der die AGB nicht geschrieben hat. 
Hoffe, diese Nachricht hilft irgendwem.


----------



## rolf76 (2 März 2006)

*fabrikverkauf-heute.de*

Zu der Frage, ob man an Online-Abos gebunden ist und ob man sich davon wieder lösen kann, siehe grundsätzlich hier:

"Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos" (blaue Schrift anklicken).
Darin auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?"). 

Diese Ausführungen können nur einen Überblick geben, eine individuelle Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall aber nicht ersetzen. Rechtsberatung erhält man bei den Verbraucherzentralen und bei Anwälten.


----------



## rolf76 (2 März 2006)

Die oben angesprochene Klausel der "Teilnahmebedingungen" lautet:



> *§ 3 Vertragsleistungen*
> 
> 1. Durch den Vertrag verpflichtet sich der Dienstleister, dem Kunden monatlich Zugang zum Memberbereich zu gewähren, sobald die Zahlung erfolgte.
> 2. Der Teilnehmer ist berechtigt, am Tag der Anmeldung bis 24 Uhr gratis den Zugang zum Memberbereich zu nutzen.
> 3. Ihre Gratis Testzeit verändert sich nach Ablauf des heutigen Tages (ab 24:00 Uhr) zu einem Abo. Die Kosten finden Sie unter § 6 Zahlungsbedingungen.





			
				http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141168#141168 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Abo beginnt nach ablauf des heutigen Tages. Heute ist immer heute. Damit beginnt es immer morgen, folglich nie.





> nach BGB wird immer zu gunsten desjenigen interpretiert, der die AGB nicht geschrieben hat.





			
				http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__305c.html schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> (2) Zweifel bei der Auslegung Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen gehen zu Lasten des Verwenders.


 :gruebel:  Hmmm...  Bestehen da wirklich Zweifel? Könnte sich "heute" nicht unzweifelhaft auf den "Tag der Anmeldung" nach § 3 Nr. 2 der Teilnahmebedingungen beziehen?


----------



## SEP (2 März 2006)

Weiter geht's im neuen "Masterthread zum Themenkomplex" HIER!_ - modaction.sep_


----------

